# Alerts



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Jai,

I presume the "New Private message" and "there has been a reply to thread" alert emails which are sent out, are done via a chron job? It seems like there is quite a long delay before these messages are sent out? Can you increase the frequency of the job by any chance?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its the que on the email server, its set to medium issue rate and limited on number of connections. This is intenional. We're in the process of updating the server infrastructure since the successful upgrade of the server in the new year.

Cheers

Jae


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for mis spelling your name.

Cheers for the reply.

I also put another post up in this section the other day. Would you have a quick read.

Cheers.

Ben

P.s

www.prime-networks.co.uk

Let me know if you ever need a hand!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news on this?

There is still quite a huge delay on notifications coming through.

So much so that it almost defeats the point of the alerts.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

How long (Ive placed a notification on this, so please respond so I can time it.)

BR

Jae


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Response


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Another response for you!

This morning was the first time in a while i seemed to recieve the notification before i checked the forum.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Its taking about 1 hour.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Thats pretty long no?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Today i have not received any notifications at all!

I know its not my end......

Is there a further problem?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> Is there a further problem?


Not sure what's going on, but I've been testing and monitoring mine over the past few days and it's all ok. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Well the alerts have become completely useless!

Its painful that instead of moving forward and things getting better, the forum, seems to be getting worse!

First a delay on notifications, then no notifications at all.

The notifications are an integral part of the forum. For them to take so long is a bit of a joke!

It defeats the point in having a notification.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> Well the alerts have become completely useless!
> 
> Its painful that instead of moving forward and things getting better, the forum, seems to be getting worse!
> 
> ...


oh come on, how is the forum getting bloody worse??? so what if the alert takes a while, its not the end of the world and nor is it an integral part of the forum. if you can check your emails then how come you cant just log onto the forum and check it that way? :?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Well its getting worse as these notifications used to be instant.

Now they are only every hour. Cant login to the forum easily when on a blackberry! Takes forever.

Everyones opionion is different, but for me the notificaions are a integral part. I guess it depends on how you use the forum.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> Well its getting worse as these notifications used to be instant.


AFAIK they have never been instant. The email server has always been set to dish them out on a delayed time-scale, depending on importance e.g. Topic alert, new PM etc etc

I think the current setting is 1 hour, but as Jae has told you he is looking into altering that. Jae is away at the moment which is why nothing is being done about it. God forbid we have real jobs and lives to attend to! :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> http://www.prime-networks.co.uk
> 
> Let me know if you ever need a hand!


Sorry mate but your website is hardly a glowing advert is it? I think my 12yr old could have designed better! :?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I dont design websites, but what i do is ensure the servers they sit on work!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.prime-networks.co.uk
> ...


and no need to appologize for that!

Maybe just for being a general cock!


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> and no need to appologize for that!
> 
> Maybe just for being a general cock!


Why would I apologise? (sp!). Just saying that your site doesn't reflect any ability that you might have, in helping with websites, given that your own website is basic and squeezed into an area the size of a postage stamp!

And I'm a 'Private Prozac' not a 'General Cock'.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Youve already appologized mate, so dont worry!!

My website is optimized in such a way that it will look the same in any screen resolution. But hey, i wouldnt want to confuse you with words like "optimized"

in my personal opionion, "general cock" would suite you better!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Guy's we dont need this personal abuse on the forum...

If you want to discuss alerts, feel free, on a new topic, but this is locked...


----------

